# Need help and Advice ASAP!



## fatnhappy (Nov 11, 2011)

So I'm new to photography and all. Just picked up a sony A100. I was wondering if any of you Sony experts have any tips and ideas on how to work this camera and get the best out of it..I.e. how to take the best pictures. I will be using it mostly for photoshoots of my car and maybe family members..Want to do some action shots of my car and in general if possible. I read up on things like ISO and Aperture. Something regarding shutter speed.

Anyways if anyone can give me a quick 30 second lesson on how to adjust these settings on the camera that'd be great and along with what settings to adjust to and set at to achieve the best photos from the camera for these shoots?

I know its a lot to ask and I should go read the manual and read posts..but I didn't get a manual from the person I got the camera for and I tried searching but by popular demand, there's limited info on the sony a100 and mostly on Nikons. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks

-Kevin


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 11, 2011)

Here you go - you can download the manual from here:

Download Sony DSLR-A100 pdf user manual, operating instructions, user guide

Enjoy


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 11, 2011)

The best advice I can give is:- Get rid of the sony piece of crap and get a camera. ANY other camera. Not meaning to sound horrible it's just there are far better cameras available for the cost of that. If you got it for the bling (gold chains and diamond earrings factor), only your photos will suffer. If you got it because you were advised to get it, you shouyld go back and speak fiormly with the salesman. Sony do NOT make good cameras. FACT.


----------



## jaykilgore (Nov 11, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> The best advice I can give is:- Get rid of the sony piece of crap and get a camera. ANY other camera. Not meaning to sound horrible it's just there are far better cameras available for the cost of that. If you got it for the bling (gold chains and diamond earrings factor), only your photos will suffer. If you got it because you were advised to get it, you shouyld go back and speak fiormly with the salesman. Sony do NOT make good cameras. FACT.



I'm sorry but I think that's a bit dramatic and poor advice.

I wonder if you know that Sony made ALL of Nikon's sensors up to a few years ago? If that's the case, then you're saying up to the D300, that was a piece of crap camera?

The camera is a TOOL and any short comings are not of the tool but the user. I've shot with an A100 before and the images came out great. I've shot with far less cameras and got good images.

To answer the OP's question; Along with the guide BlackSheep posted for you, shoot EVERYTHING you possibly can. Learn how your camera works and functions. Master the camera and you learn more about yourself, your photography skills and shooting styles.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 11, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> The best advice I can give is:- Get rid of the sony piece of crap and get a camera. ANY other camera. Not meaning to sound horrible it's just there are far better cameras available for the cost of that. If you got it for the bling (gold chains and diamond earrings factor), only your photos will suffer. If you got it because you were advised to get it, you shouyld go back and speak fiormly with the salesman. Sony do NOT make good cameras. FACT.


You're an idiot. Firstly, if you hate Sony so much, get out of the Sony forum. Your type of "advice" is not needed. Just be glad that I'm not a moderator...

OP, the best thing you can do right now is have a nice sit down with your manual.

I will tell you that as an A100 owner, it's a nice little camera. I've taken some nice pictures. But I also firmly believe that more often than not, equipment does not limit a photographer. There are exceptions...but typically, it's about what you do with the camera, as jaykilgore said. The camera is a tool. I've seen some AMAZING pictures take with cell phones! 

Now, one or two tips/bits of info:
1) Don't worry about shutter speed/aperture etc just yet.
   *As an amateur (which isn't a bad thing) you'll benefit from learning before doing. Sit down with the manual, read some tutorials on line etc. As you start understanding how aperture and shutter speed affect pictures, THEN start playing with them. Greatest thing about digital photography is...you don't ever have to keep anything you don't want. Ever. Take a shot, adjust, retake, repeat as needed. But learn HOW it works, and how to adjust each setting before you just go pushing buttons and not remembering how you got there...trust me...it's no fun. 

2) One thing about the A100 which varies from other DSLR's is that it only has one thumb wheel. This means you have one wheel to change aperture and shutter speed. Now, this doesn't matter on A or S mode (aperture and shutter priority, respectively) because you only change one. But on M (manual) mode, you use one wheel to adjust both settings. Now, how? Well, you can set that option in the menu (read the manual for this). For me, on M if I turn the thumb wheel, it adjusts shutter speed. To adjust aperture I simple turn the wheel while holding the AEL (Automatic Exposure Lock) button. It's that easy, but again, you can change how that works for you. You can make it so the wheel adjusts aperture and then to change shutter speed you have to hold AEL. It's up to you. 

3) One thing I LOVE about the A100 (vs the comparable D40 and Canon Rebel whatever) is that the Auto-Focus motor is in the body of the camera. Which means what exactly? Well, it means you don't have to buy specific auto-focus lenses (per-say). While they do have to be compatible with Sony's A-Mount (derived from Minolta's AF Mount) in order to fit the camera, and that do...ARE Auto-Focus lenses already. 

Anyway, that's all I have for now. Read you manual, read some things online about photography etc, and just have fun. Just remember two things: 1) A great camera does NOT make you a great photographer, and 2) An entry level camera does NOT mean you can't TAKE great photographs. 

You'll have to upgrade one day, yes (if you choose to pursue photography more) but for now enjoy the A100...I do (don't listen to that moron), and keep in mind...if you want to get some new lenses, search CraigsList for old Minolta stuff. Anything that fits any (most) Minolta Maxxum cameras, will work with your Sony. Obviously check the fitment before you buy...but that's common sense. But you can get good lenses for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP now-a-days. Hell, I got one of the most sought-after lenses made by Minolta anymore (the 70-210mm f/4 "Beercan" lens) for $50! Actually, I paid $50 for a WHOLE bunch of old crap, and this happened to be in the lot. Now, that's not a deal you'll find every day...but Craigs List usually has some good stuff as people are trying to get rid of their film cameras and move to digital.


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2011)

ASAP? :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 11, 2011)

ADavis85 said:


> Futurelight said:
> 
> 
> > The best advice I can give is:- Get rid of the sony piece of crap and get a camera. ANY other camera. Not meaning to sound horrible it's just there are far better cameras available for the cost of that. If you got it for the bling (gold chains and diamond earrings factor), only your photos will suffer. If you got it because you were advised to get it, you shouyld go back and speak fiormly with the salesman. Sony do NOT make good cameras. FACT.
> ...




Thank you so much for the useful and positive comments. I'm actually going to go out and take a few shots today but its raining so idk how well it'll come out. I'll post a few pictures as soon as I can and hope you can give me some feedback. May I ask how you were able to get pictures like the droplet one you took? That's amazing and something I want to be able to do someday. Your photography is amazing. I like them!


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 11, 2011)

fatnhappy said:


> Thank you so much for the useful and positive comments. I'm actually going to go out and take a few shots today but its raining so idk how well it'll come out. I'll post a few pictures as soon as I can and hope you can give me some feedback. May I ask how you were able to get pictures like the droplet one you took? That's amazing and something I want to be able to do someday. Your photography is amazing. I like them!


Hey man, no problem. I never saw the point in just being an ass because you're a Nikon fanboy. I don't have anything against Nikon or Canon what-so-ever...I just chose Sony. 

Yes, definitely post 'em up. I'm no pro, but I can lend a little feedback based on what I DO know/like etc. There are also plenty of people here who can offer much more professional critiques...but as a hobbiest, you don't need that. Plus, in my eyes...art is subjective. 

Thanks for the compliments! I don't know about amazing, but I'm happy with most of what I've done, and again...thanks for the compliment! 

The droplets were fun...time consuming, pain-staking, but FUN. A basic synopsis would be:

First, I used a 35-70mm F/4 lens, set on "Macro Mode".

1) Get a colored dish
2) Get something for a background (in my case, a blue lid from some mixing bowls)
.....*this not only serves as a background, but also hides the faucet lol
3) Place the colored dish/bowl on another bowl, in the kitchen sink, to get to an acceptable height
4) Fill it with water, as full as it can be
5) Turn the water on to a SLOW SLOW drip
.....5a) Place a pencil across the top of the bowl intersecting where the drops are hitting
.....5b) Turn the water off, and use the pencil to allow the camera to auto-focus
.....5c) Lock the camera into manual focus
6) Open the on-camera flash (that's right, I used nothing but the on-camera flash, and the light above the sink)
.....6a) Set flash power to -2EV
7) Turn the water back on to a SLOW drip
8) Set the shutter speed to sync with the flash (1/125th of a second for the A100)
9) Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....Snap.....sh*t.....
10) Snap.....YAY!!!!! :thumbup:

Here's a pic I took of the set-up.


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a little something I did, I hope its ok..I personally think they look decent but let me know what you guys think and any critiques are welcomed and how to edit to make it better would be great too...lmk Thanks!


----------



## bazooka (Nov 12, 2011)

It's underexposed and the white balance is very warm.  The reason for the underexposure is because the entire scene is white.  The camera assumes that the average scene will be "18% gray".... which is basically what this shot is if you convert it to black and white and average it in photoshop.  In general, you need to add exposure compensation for light-toned scenes/subjects (start out with 1 f/stop) and negative compensation for dark-toned scenes/subjects (again, start at 1 f/stop).


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 12, 2011)

jaykilgore said:


> Futurelight said:
> 
> 
> > The best advice I can give is:- Get rid of the sony piece of crap and get a camera. ANY other camera. Not meaning to sound horrible it's just there are far better cameras available for the cost of that. If you got it for the bling (gold chains and diamond earrings factor), only your photos will suffer. If you got it because you were advised to get it, you shouyld go back and speak fiormly with the salesman. Sony do NOT make good cameras. FACT.
> ...



All my point was with that is, albeit Sony have been thre front-runners of the technological feild, I have found that with everything they make, from mp3 players, to TV's and right the way through to their cameras, they lack lu8stre that other manufacturers provide. Their tvs have dull colour, their stereos have flat sound and I find that their cameras give a milky finish to the photographs. Lack-lustre. Their actual technology is fantastic but the final product is always less than expected in my opinion. They have their fingers dipped in way too many pies (as is often the case with global corporations. They have no speciality. This point gives them less credibility. I will ALWAYS advise people AGAINST buying sony because of this. If they were to specialise in one feild, I would buy that product but, because they don't, I won't buy anything from them.

As for the actual equipment to take a good photograph, well, it doesn't really matter so much. The final image is only through the photographers eyes and the idea behind it. The eyes and the mind of the person behind the camera is what is important, NOT the equipment. 

Are we at peace?


----------



## Futurelight (Nov 12, 2011)

Plus, in my defence, I didn't even know this was a sony forum. My apologies. Also, as an after thought, I have never once used a nikon. Canon, olympus, hasselblaad, mamiya et etc but never once Nikon. Sorry.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 12, 2011)

Aside from the exposure compensation, and white balance, (which is something you'll have to learn) I do like the shot's potential. I'd personally like to see the shot include the rest of the dog's head (i.e. the top of his head is cut off, and the right side is cut as well). But you have a nice bokeh going on, and I personally like the subject. 

Anyway, keep it going. Keep taking pictures, and sharing them.


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 12, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Here you go - you can download the manual from here:
> 
> Download Sony DSLR-A100 pdf user manual, operating instructions, user guide
> 
> ...



And when your done reading the manual, read it again, and then again. Really.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 12, 2011)

Try not to shoot at high ISO. I always found that the Sony's are the best at that range.
I use to manually set my A100 to 100 ISO ... though shooting indoors without flash, I did not have much choice but to increase it.

One thing you might want to do is to reset your settings to default ... to clear any settings that were set by the previous owner. 
There should be a menu option do do that.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 12, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go - you can download the manual from here:
> ...


 Yes, yes, yes, a thousand times yes.



dxqcanada said:


> Try not to shoot at high ISO. I always found that the Sony's are the best at that range.
> I use to manually set my A100 to 100 ISO ... though shooting indoors without flash, I did not have much choice but to increase it.
> 
> One thing you might want to do is to reset your settings to default ... to clear any settings that were set by the previous owner.
> There should be a menu option do do that.


Yeah, that is one draw-back to the A100 (and most entry-level DSLR's) is that above 400 iso...they get REALLY noisy.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, I just noticed my typo (which you figured out) ... Sony's are NOT the best at that range.

Though I will have to say that my A55 does improve greatly on that vs. the A100, 800 ISO is pretty good ... Sony still has to work on the higher levels.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 12, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I just noticed my typo (which you figured out) ... Sony's are NOT the best at that range.
> 
> Though I will have to say that my A55 does improve greatly on that vs. the A100, 800 ISO is pretty good ... Sony still has to work on the higher levels.


Yeah agreed. The A65/77 are supposedly REALLY good with that. The Handheld Twilight Mode is pretty boss...takes 6 shots in <1 sec, at ISO 16,000!!! It takes those 6 images and merges them and since noise is random within a picture, it replaced the noise in one frame with sharpness from another, to allow you to take awesome night pictures with no flash and greatly reduced noise.


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you guys mean when you guys say "the noise" in the pictures?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 13, 2011)

This should clarify it for you:

Sony Alpha DSLR-A100 Review: 20. Photographic tests: Digital Photography Review


----------



## fatnhappy (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Thanks man, that helped a lot. 
I actually went out to a dog park today and took a few shots, this one is my favorite, let me know what you guys think..

And for everyone's knowledge sake, I don't own a dog, but I have been wanting to get a puppy though..maybe after college...

let me know what you guys think..I tried the low ISO today..it made a big difference..

For those with the Sony A100, I just wanted confirmation, we don't get that option where the picture we are trying to take shows up on the screen before we take it right? (sorry idk what its called)

Anyways, here's the pics


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2011)

Those look OK overall for Auto.

You are correct, the A100 does not have Liveview.


----------



## jaykilgore (Nov 18, 2011)

I disagree again lol.

My house is filled with 32-55inch Sony Vizio's because I LOVE the color. When put next to other tv's, for me, the Vaio was the most colorful.

But to each his own.

We're not at war, so we needn't talk about peace. I just wanted to point out it was poor advice to give someone. And of course we agree, as I stated before, the camera, computer, post processing is all on the user.



Futurelight said:


> jaykilgore said:
> 
> 
> > Futurelight said:
> ...


----------



## Omofo (Nov 18, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> jaykilgore said:
> 
> 
> > Futurelight said:
> ...



Lack luster like the photographs on your website? 
In my experience, the only thing the sony(I use an A55) lacks is low light performance.  I agree for the price the A100 is a bad choice, however sony has many good cameras in the line up.  I went with the A55 for features like the in camera hdr and it's ability to shoot 10 fps, which can't be matched by any camera under $700...


----------



## bazooka (Nov 18, 2011)

Futurelight said:


> All my point was with that is, albeit Sony have been thre front-runners of the technological feild, I have found that with everything they make, from mp3 players, to TV's and right the way through to their cameras, they lack lu8stre that other manufacturers provide. Their tvs have dull colour, their stereos have flat sound and I find that their cameras give a milky finish to the photographs. Lack-lustre. Their actual technology is fantastic but the final product is always less than expected in my opinion. They have their fingers dipped in way too many pies (as is often the case with global corporations. They have no speciality. This point gives them less credibility. I will ALWAYS advise people AGAINST buying sony because of this. If they were to specialise in one feild, I would buy that product but, because they don't, I won't buy anything from them.



Canon makes:
Cameras
Lenses
All-in-one printers
Camcorders
Binoculars
Projectors
Scanners, Copiers, Fax machines
Calculators


----------

